# ANY WOMEN OUT THERE WITH THE LONDON WOMEN CLINIC



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

i`M ABOUT TO START EGG SHARING IN THIS CLINIC AND WAS JUST WONDERING IF THERE IS ANY WOMEN OUT THERE THAT ARE  WITH THEM I`M GOING TO BE A ED . . .  I START IN JAN`08


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi vicky, im with london women's clinic in cardiff but have just had EC at their clinic in london today! they were all fab and i got 22 precious eggies, 11 for me and 11 for recipient! if you have any questions hun just let me know! take care love jo xxx


----------



## emma79 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi there

I am about to start with LWC start my first injection 27th Dec with treatment in Jan. I'm an ED too!!!


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Good luck emma, the staff there are great and you will be well looked after! love jo xxx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

well hi  emma, can`t believe there are other women out there , my first consultation is 29th jan i`m anxiuos nervous all in one but cant wait . would of started earlier just that i  thought to get xmas out the way first new year an all that too . good luck an hope you keep us LWC girls  posted


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello!!! 

I have my first consult on Dec 20th. 

Just curious.........what dose menopur were you given as a donor??  

I am hoping to be a donor at the London location...

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

thats gr8 but i havent seen my consultant yet i will on the 8th jan i cant wait . did you go to the opening evening last night?


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

JOANN,  

What does of menopur were you given    Thanks for any info...    I really hope we can egg share


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi babydreams, i didn't have menopur, i had suprefact to down reg and then puregon to stimm!!
my doses were:
suprefact = 500 
puregon = 250 but this had to be reduced to 200 as i was producing to many follicles!
sorry i couldn't be of more help if you need any more info just let me know!
take care love jo xxx


----------

